# Female NT's and Beauty Products



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?

None. Only on special occasions and sometimes not even then.


Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

I try to keep it minimal. Wash it, spray a little conditioner in and brush it. That's about it. 


Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?

Never. I don't even polish my nails.


How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

Again, I keep it pretty simple. Its only expansive enough to make sure to own enough of the basics, both work appropriate and just lounging around. I clean out my closet about once a year, getting rid of stuff that no longer suits me.

I wouldn't say my clothes are particularly stylish but they don't stand out as being particularly out of style either. I stay away from trends, focusing on the types of clothes that never go out of style.


How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?

Not a whole lot. I still want to look well kept and presentable but I tend to dress in a way that doesn't attract attention, particularly the sexual kind. I don't want some random guy hitting on me just based on my appearance. That almost never happens anyway. I'm only average, maybe a little below average on the attractiveness scale. Occasionally someone will tell me I look pretty or cute but no one ever tells me I look hot or stunning.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
I guess that depends on one's definition of "a lot." 
I guess maybe I do. Oh hell. You decide.










Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
No. I just brush it. Unless it's really being annoying, then I will straighten the parts that are annoying me.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
No.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Well... if I had higher self-esteem, I'd buy more clothes. But it's definitely not trendy or anything. That has nothing to do with low self-esteem... I just don't care about being fashionable. And I could probably go for a month without washing clothes if I had to and still not use up every tiny article of clothing in my closet. Well, at least my shirts. 

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
Ehh, I want to look nice. But not to the point where I'll get up three hours early just to shower and do hair and makeup.


----------



## Ostentatious (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
No. I don't like wearing a lot of make up, but I do wear some.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Not really. My hair is kinda curly though, so I sometimes have to straighten my bangs when I dry it. Otherwise they stick out at annoyingly awkward angles.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
No, I never have.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
It's pretty plain, stylish enough. I don't wear anything like sweats with words bedazzled on them, which is apparently stylish for people my age. I wear things like nice black jeans and tee-shirts.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
Enough to blend in, be comfortable, and look nice, but I'm not going to do anything that takes too long or requires me to do something ridiculous.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
None. If people don't like the way my face looks they can piss right off 

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
No. I straighten it after it's been washed, the advantage being that it doesn't get in my face and I don't have to look after it on the days in between washes. Straightened hair stays reasonably tidy by itself.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
No, I keep my fingernails as short as possible because I play the violin.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
It's mostly pretty boring. Being a student, I don't usually have the money to buy good quality clothes so I just buy plain, relatively cheap ones.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
Some. I try to look tidy but I don't try to attract attention. The type of attention you get for looking good just makes me suspicious and uncomfortable.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Infrared said:


> Do you wear a lot of makeup?
> _Generally no, though i do look better with it on. With the cost of the stuff, well heck thats a new DVD, or computer equipment
> _
> 
> ...


----------



## Xayna (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Sometimes, yes. Sometimes I'm a bit of a minimalist, too. It depends on my mood.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Sometimes. It depends on whether I feel like it and I have time.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
Nope. I play guitar and they get in the way, otherwise I would.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
My wardrobe is small and functional. I have a few sets of nice clothes, some jeans and tee shirts, and sweats. I have less than five of the various items in each category, so I really don't have a lot of clothes. Stylish? It's alright, I guess. I go for what I like and what is comfortable usually. If it happens to be stylish, that's cool.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
My physical appearance is important, but not nearly as important as my intellect. That being said, I'd like to note that my body is more important than my clothing. I don't care so much what my clothes look like, but I care a lot about my body (hair, nails, make up included).


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?* No. Just a bit of eyeliner on the top lid. But - I love eyelash extensions - not too over-the-top, but I use them instead of mascara most of the time. Mascara is too messy, and the lashes last for a while.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?* Wash, condition, dry, smooth out. Takes about 15 minutes. I like to keep it simple.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?* Never. I don't wear nail polish on my fingers - just on my toes. They are turquoise now. Fun.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?* Again, I keep it simple and comfortable.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?* I like a clean, fresh, natural look.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?* 

Not really. Just eyeliner, mascara and powder. Too lazy for foundation and eyeshadow. I've been told I look like a drag queen when I use too much makeup.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?* 

30 seconds if I remember to brush it. 

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?* 

No. 

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?* 

Probably not very stylish. Loads of jeans and tees since I don't need to dress up for work. I've seen people show up in pyjamas. It's that casual a workplace.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?* 

As long as I don't look like I dressed myself in the dark...


----------



## tierranranfar (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup? Nope, maybe some eyeliner for special occasions though.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning? Nope, its short, wash and wear.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails? Nope. XD

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe? Not very extensive... I wear mostly dark pants and a patterned shirt.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? Ehh, I try to stay in shape and take care of my skin that way even if I make it to school with my shirt on backwards or something, I can still laugh it off.


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

I wear make up. I actually really like bold make up on other girls, but I prefer wearing a minimal amount myself. 

I wear jeans, a T-shirt, and Adidas almost everyday.

I have really thick, wavy hair, that turns into a chaotic mass of fluff if I brush it, so I have to brush before I take my shower (which controls it a bit) and then put in some product before it dries or else it will look like a chaotic mass of fluff again. I let it air dry.

My nails are too short to look good polished, and I wouldn't wear fakes.

I care about my skin, hair, and cleanliness, but other than that, I'm a tomboy.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup? 
*I reserve makeup for _very _special occasions, but if I can get away with not wearing any, then I'll keep my face clean.
*
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
*Not really. I usually don't even brush my hair. *

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?* I wore them once, but they're so annoying to work with. If you can't even open a bag of chips with them, they're useless, in my opinion.
*
How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?* Uh....A lot of jeans, casual T-shirts, a Harry Potter cloak, and basketball jerseys/shorts. So a very casual, not really stylish wardrobe. Although I do own a skirt and several dresses.

* How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
*Not much. I'm pretty comfortable with how I look, and I'm healthy, so that's all that really matters. But I do like to look presentable--or at least clean--when going out.


----------



## Quinault NDN (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
I wear makeup. Typically some eyeliner and powder. I am capable of doing the whole enchilada though. If I find the need to hide, I wear more makeup.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
No

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
No. I keep them very short.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
I don't have a large wardrobe. I do like shopping.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? 
As much as needed. Less than some, more than others.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

My everyday makeup usually just consists of foundation, powder, eyeliner and mascara. Sometimes I'll put on a little blush. Some days when I'm feeling creative I'll put on a more colourful/stronger look, I love to experiment with different colours and styles and I always get complimented whenever I try something new. As a whole, I don't put too much importance on my looks in terms of sense of worth and validation. For me fashion and beauty is more an aesthetic pursuit or hobby which I take great delight in. I'm a pretty artsy person who loves design and tries to infuse every aspect of my life with some flair of creativity which extends to my wardrobe. My clothes aren't too expensive, I consider them stylish yet I try to base my closet on me and buy clothes to how they match my personality. I have lots of black, blue, and grey, but I'm trying to add more colour and florals. Overall I would say my style is modern femme fatale with a bit of pan-Asian influence, and some biker chick stuff which overall errs on the more feminine side. Yeah, it's a mouthful.

The only things I put on my nails are nail polish, I think fake nails are too trashy for me and I'm a bit of a handy-woman so I need my hands. 

I try not to spend too much time on my hair, but what can I say it's a hot mess.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't wear much makeup on a daily basis, but I will put some on if I'm going out.I don't wear acryllic nails, but my nails are naturally long and wellshaped. my wardrobe is fairly stylish? I usually just wear whatever I want. And I do care about my personal appearance, so long as it suits my personal taste. I don't really care about what other people think of it.


----------



## BloodRedWidow (Jan 9, 2011)

> Do you wear a lot of makeup?


Absolutely not. I see no point to it. I only wear makeup for _very _special occasions.



> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?


Nope. 



> Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?


Eeew, no way.



> How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?


Not very, and i have my own style. Others wouldnt call it stylish though. Jeans, hoodies, tops and converse is what i usually wear. Its against my religion to wear miniskirts XP



> How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


Very little. I dont really care, as long as i look presentable and myself.


----------



## An9ele (Feb 13, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
I don't wear "a lot" of make up every day, but I do wear some, and I enjoy getting dressed up and wearing a bit more for special occasions. 
*
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
It varies; I have thick, curly hair. Sometimes I blowdry & straighten it, and that takes an hour. Most days, I wear it natural and that takes 15 mins. Also a big fan of the bun-out of the door in 5 mins!
*
Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Good God, no...

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I would say that I have an adequately stylish and well stocked "event appropriate" wardrobe. I don't follow "fashions" but do have inherently good taste & I buy what I like, which is sleek, well tailored clothing. That being said, I do not spend asinine sums of money on these things, as it seems ridiculous when good deals are easily found online. I like to look nice while also blending in wherever I may go, hence my "event appropriate" description. However, I don't spend inordinate amounts of time obsessing over what I wear. I pick my clothing before going to bed at night, & very rarely go through changes before leaving the house...

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? *
I take good care of myself b/c it makes me feel good, but I don't let it interfere with any of my other endeavors in daily life. Generally, I do value my appearance, but its value pales in comparison to that of my intellectual abilities.

Thank


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

Firstly, Infrared, why haven't you responded to your own questions??? I'm curious as to what brought on this thread. 

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Um...maybe? Whatever I wear looks natural - not a lot of mascara or eyeliner and I don't wear foundation. 
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Sometimes. Sometimes I wear my hair wet in a bun and sometimes I straighten it for half an hour. It really depends on how much manly attention I want throughout the day hahaha = motivation! 

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
What's wrong with long nails with pictures of my kitty cat and sparkles on them? Just kidding. I try to cut them down. I noticed a trend with most of the NT girls that have posted - long nails get in their way : )

How expensive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Not really expensive - Outlet stores, Target and H&M are my friends ; ) I'd say that I'm still somewhat stylish - though it's a mismatch of styles. 

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
Sadly, I put more importance on physical appearance than I probably should and I blame my ESFJ mom for that. She used to tell me that I needed blush and lipstick and mascara and so on, from an early age, and that she didn't like my hair anything other than blonde. I don't really care about clothing, though I do like to dress up and look pretty once and a while, and like being noticed when I go out, but otherwise, I'm a tee shirt and jeans kinda gal. One day I could look like a tom boy and the next I could be glamorous. I do, however, try very hard to stay in decent physical shape.


----------



## pie (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
no. just powder and lip balm, maybe blush or eyeliner sometimes.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
I wash it. that counts, right?

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
no. I think they are ugly and useless. 

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
not very, if at all. more "unique" than "stylish", I think. and even still, only unique in certain ways. (obscure t-shirts, handmade scarves, for example.)

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
there are a few particular things related to physical appearance that are important to me (no salad between my teeth), but a lot of things other people feel are important I don't regard as important at all.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
No. I don't even wear it often. Usually if I put in the effort, it's just eye shadow, foundation, and gloss.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Definitely not. I just brush it.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
I did at one point because they didn't wear off with the chemicals I used at work. But I only did that for a few times. 

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Not very. I usually have a few nice things if an occasion arises, but most of them will work with anything. Mostly t-shirts, jeans...

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
20% or less? I'll do something when I feel like it, but that's not too often.


----------



## AlexOrgasmic (Feb 6, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
It depends on my mood. When I do, I don't worry about making it look "natural." What's the point in wearing makeup if you try to look like you aren't wearing any? I like red lipstick best of all, but I don't wear much foundation when I wear makeup. I don't want to cover my whole face or anything. Makeup is decoration for me, not a mask.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Unless I'm pincurling my hair, I just need to comb it and go.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Nope, though I paint them red sometimes.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I'm not really sure how to answer that. I'm kind of a dandy, but I don't follow modern styles. They don't interest me at all.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
A lot. Looking physically attractive gives me power over other people and helps me get what I want. "Respect based on accomplishment (or intellect) can only be given by those who are wise, humble, and themselves worthy of respect." To command respect from everyone else, one has to look good. Plus, I love to know I have an attractive image. "I dress for the image. Not for myself, not for the public, not for fashion, not for men."


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

> Do you wear a lot of makeup?


Depends on my mood and the purpose. If I am going to do some work that doesn't involve people, then I don't even care what I am wearing, forget about make up (there has been days when I wore my worn pajamas and tee to buy some grocery nearby and my neighbours looked shocked). But if I have to get work done for or by people, then I have play by their rules which involves looking impressive. So for such occasions I keep it minimal at kajal or eye liner only. If I am in mood to party or hang out, then I wear a lot of make up including eyeliner, kajal, eye shadow, mascara, foundation, powder, lipstick, etc (at least for me thats a lot).



> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?


I comb my hair. But my hair is falling a lot these days as I do not take care. 



> Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?


What are those? I need to google 



> How expensive and stylish is your wardrobe?


I like buying clothes that lasts long and never goes out of style. That usually means moderately expensive. I hate changing my wardrobe often with trends, though I like wearing fashionable clothes when I'm in a good mood. I like variety and change, which is why I experiment with my wardrobe often and buy clothes which I never wear after once.



> How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


I like looking good when I am around people because that generates positive response and helps me get my work done easier and faster. I'm usually lazy and would prefer if someone else could take care of my looks. I usually have periods of complete lack of care (when I don't have a boy friend) to absolute overhaul (when I have a boy friend). Even though I hate chores like getting eye brows plucked, waxing, facials, hair massage or pedicures, I feel compelled to do it when I am around my man. Other than that, I don't care how I look.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Beyond nail polish, which I fail at, I am clueless.
I don't even know how to put it on, where it goes, even the names of things beyond, lipstick, eyeliner...uh...mascara.....uh........face...paint.


*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
HA. HA. NO.
I do have to put ridiculous amounts of conditioner in it and comb it thoroughly the night before, but that's just the bare minimum for curly hair like mine.
I don't even touch it in the morning, besides smoothing out a stray strand.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
I paint my nails about five times a year.
Last time, I painted them black because I was bored, waiting for a YouTube video to load.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
With the exception of about five articles of clothing, it's all Goodwill and Wal-Mart.
I have some eccentric and colorful items, but I never wear them.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
I actually put a lot. Enough for it to bother me, but not enough for me to work to "look good"; I try enough to not stand out.


----------



## Colombina (Aug 3, 2010)

*Makeup?* 2 concealers, foundation, powder, blush, eyeliner, mascara, clear mascara (eyebrows), brow pencil, sometimes highlights/shadows... unless I sleep too late. Doesn't look like I have that much on when I'm wearing it, though. I use a lot of products to look "natural," ha...

*Hair?* Some days it's a bitch, some days I literally get out of bed, check it in the mirror, and head out. My (short) haircut's really versatile; I wait a couple months between cuts so it goes through phases. On an average day, two minutes and a couple of bobby pins; on a lousy day, many bobby pins and hairspray, or I just wear a hat. The only product I regularly use is smoothing gel.

*Nails?* Naah, I'm an art major, I always have crap under my nails. It's easier when they're fairly short.

*Wardrobe?** I was jeans-and-a-t-shirt every. single. day. till I was like 16, when I started caring. Now I'm slowly expanding my wardrobe with the goal of wearing an outfit I feel confident in on a daily basis. I don't usually buy trendy things for their own sake; I just get stuff that looks interesting and fits with my style. 

I've been pretty good about weeding out old stuff, so my wardrobe's manageable.

*Concern with Physical Appearance?* Too much. There are certain guys I won't even approach if I didn't put much effort into my appearance that day.

Beauty-wise, my goal is to look good under my clothes & makeup; I eat a lot of carrots to fight off my naturally pasty complexion, have a daily skin care routine, wear lots of sunscreen, drink a lot of water, and work out.

*There's this amazing book from the 50's on fashion & style by Elizabeth Hawes, _It's Still Spinach_, that touches on philosophy & human behavior in terms of dress. Helped me out. Highly recommend it.


----------



## feralesque (Dec 27, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?
* I rarely wear make-up and when I do I prefer it to look as natural as possible. Last year I bought an expensive lot of make-up that actually gives that nearly natural look but it seems like a waste of money now because I've worn make-up maybe once this year.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Generally no. After washing it I do need to dry it and straighten it, which is annoying. I used to do both right after washing and my hair would stay straight until the next wash day. 
As I've gotten older I've become even more lazy. I washed my hair today and tied it back and I wont get around to straightening it until tomorrow. 

*
Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
No. My fingernails are actually hideous because I'm a compulsive nail biter.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I have some nice pieces, that I don't tend to wear often. I also have a lot of ugly hoodies and trackies.
Regardless of style I like to pay as little as possible for my clothes and op shop a lot.
I'd love to be a quirky fashionista though, I just have an unfortunate lack of motivation and preference for comfort over visual appeal.

*
How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
I have always wanted to be considered attractive and when people consider me so I like that a lot. That said, I've never been one to make the extra effort to be pretty and make the best of my looks. I'm actually kind of funny looking so I could do with putting in a little more effort but the process is just so boring.
Foir example, I have naturally blonde eyebrows and instead of going to get them shaped and coloured I just cut myself a fringe instead. I really hate hairdressers and beauty therapists.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?* I rarely wear makeup and even when I do, I only wear mascara, eye liner, and lipgloss.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?* Not really. I just comb my hair for a minute and then put water on it so I can flatten it.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?* lol no.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?* My wardrobe pretty much only consists of t-shirts, hoodies, and jeans. Nothing special.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?* I'm not really fussy about how I look. I'm fine with how I look as long as I don't look too messy.


----------



## Tash (Aug 30, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
I wear eyeshadow & lip gloss/stain. If I'm really bored while getting ready then I'll pull out the powder, blush, & mascara.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Anywhere between 10-30 seconds. I wake up, glance in the mirror & fix my hair so it's not sticking up. Depending on how I'm feeling I'll either take out my ponytail, fix it, or only put half my hair in a ponytail. I don't even brush my hair because it looks fine without it & doesn't get tangled easily.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
No, I had them once for prom... never again. I love nail polish however, my nails are always painted in some color. 

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Not very expansive or stylish at the moment. I'm waiting until I lose more weight before building a "proper" wardrobe... whatever that actually means.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
As long as I can look at myself in the mirror and not cringe at the reflection then I'm fine.


----------



## Sea Anenome (Mar 11, 2011)

Infrared said:


> Do you wear a lot of makeup?


None - with the exception of ChapStick or Bonne Bell Lip Smackers (flavored lip gloss).



> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?


No - I always wear my hair in either a ponytail or bun.



> Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?


No.



> How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?


Not very. Either a uniform or v-neck sweater and pants for work; jeans and a dark-colored band t-shirt/hoodie for casual wear; a few floor-length hippie skirts for other occasions.



> How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


 Not too much. I'm careful to shower, brush my teeth, and comb my hair before leaving the house, but that's about it.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?* No. Sometimes I wear mascara and/or eyeliner to conceal my sleep deprivation or to look more attractive, but generally I'm too lazy for makeup.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?* No. Ten seconds or so is all I need.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?* No, I like to have short nails.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?* I have a bunch of v-necks, some skirts, a few dresses, a few pairs of shorts, and one pair of jeans. Not very expansive, but I think my clothes are nice.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?* Enough to make me look presentable and nice when I want to. Usually I'm lazy and just wear jeans and a v-neck t-shirt.


----------



## Innovatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Sometimes. Most of the time, I just wear mascara, and eyeliner if anything at all.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Nope. I put it into a ponytail or some sort of a bun most of the time. I rarely wear it down because I'm lazy.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
Nope. I think they're gross.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
I have a lot of clothing, but since I'm a college student, I don't normally wear the nice stuff unless I have a break in classes that isn't long enough to nap.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
I lot, in fact. I think physical appearance says a lot about you as a person. I'm not saying I dress up every day, but I'm not one of those folks who wears a hoodie every day or never dresses up. Looking nice makes you feel good.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Good topic!
_
Do you wear a lot of makeup?_ Not really... I guess it depends what you define " a lot" as. I used to have pretty bad acne, so sometimes I wear foundation, concealer, and all that to help cover some scarring, but most days I will either just go with eyeliner and mascara or no makeup at all. I always wear sunscreen though :tongue:

_Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?_ As little as possible. I just pray that it cooperates so that I can get it done quickly!

_Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?_ I never have and don't really have an interest in it. Nail polish can be fun though.
_
How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?_ My wardrobe is really very boring. This is one area I'm trying to improve in, but I'm so hopeless. Any time I put together something that looks nice, it's pretty much a fluke. I swear I need to be on "What Not to Wear" or something hahaha.

_How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? _I feel like it's important to look clean and put together... for example, I wouldn't dream of wearing pyjama pants to class or something that I used to see a lot of people do. However, I don't think it's important to cake on tons of makeup, wear high heels, beat your hair into submission and worship at the alter of Vogue to look nice and presentable :wink:


----------



## hystericalglamour (Mar 9, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*

No, very minimal. I wear lip gloss and some sparkles around my eyes. I barely wear any makeup but people always compliment the way I do my eye make up, just because it's not a trend (yet). 

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*

My hair has always been quirk of mine. When I was young if my hair wasn't perfect it would put me in a horrible mood for the day. I get my hair done at the hairdressers twice a week now, so I put minimal effort into my hair when i wake up but it always looks perfect. If I could do my own hair I would, but I just don't have the patience or ability. 

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*

No. i got gel nails once, and got them removed about a week after having them. They are annoying and I think they look tacky.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*

I've been told I'm really stylish. My wardrobe isn't super expensive, I just buy what I like. I have a pair of jeans I love that I got for $20 and my favourite pair of boots were $300. I have a very classic style. I'm all about dressing for my body type instead of following set trends. 

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*

A lot, but not in a tacky way. I like to look natural and presentable. I won't leave the house if I don't look good.


----------



## Invisimort (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of make up?
Only when I do special effects- if artificial gore counts, then yes. Otherwise- god no.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
I chopped it all off so I wouldn't even have to brush it. I have a sort of mad scientist thing going on now...

Do you wear acrylic/Gel tip nails?
No.

How expansive/stylish is your wardrobe?
60% black clothes, 40% the rest of the rainbow (Including beige, white and that wierd green colour that people insist is a neutural.) Saving up for a $184 pair of combat boots...beccause 2 pairs of combat boots isn't enough.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
Daily? If it takes more than five minutes to get dressed and have a cup of coffee in my hand, it's not happening.
Special occasions...Eh. More...


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
No

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Not really

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
No

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Reasonably priced, not sure sure how stylish.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
I place a high importance to my physical appearance-but only certain areas. I value my face greatly-always check for the mirror's approval. In terms of wardrobe, it depends. If I'm at home, I wear loose, comfy clothing, dressed lazily. When I go out, I make sure I look presentable.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

> Do you wear a lot of makeup?


More than no, but less than yes. I feel naked without eyeliner. I usually wear bold eyeliner colors, and colorful eye shadows. I have almost every single eyeliner from Urban Decay, and most of the eyeshadow palletes. I also wear concealer under my eyes (I've always had dark rings), and a little bit of bronzer all over my face since I'm so pale but I don't want to go tanning. I also have a massive collection of lip gloss and lipsticks; usually I stick to the glosses that are sheer with a touch of color or shimmer.
I don't touch mascara since I already have freakishly long eye lashes, and I don't really like foundation since I tend to break out if I wear it for more than a few hours.



> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?


I blow dry it straight, or put it in a pony tail. If I blow dry it without using a brush, half of my head will look perfect and the other will look like a wavy mess =\ I blow dry it straight to even it out, usually.



> Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?


No way. I like keeping my natural nails in good condition. I paint my toe nails a lot (I'm really into neons right now), but I usually leave my finger nails alone with the polish. Polish on my fingers chips way too quickly, and starts to snag on stuff.



> How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?


Comfortably stylish. I have a lot of black thanks to past jobs, but I also have a rainbow in there. My closet is color coordinated, for the record. Right now I'm wearing a lot of sun dresses, or jeans and a cute cami. Usually I stick to solids or stripes, but I'm making an effort to branch out to patterns. As for shoes, I choose comfort over style. I still try to match, but I'm more likely to wear my zebra print ballet flats over 6 inch aqua heels.



> How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


Quite a bit. I would prefer to be over dressed than under dressed. I feel more confident if I'm a little dressy. This is partially in thanks to going to private schools, and also thanks to my grandmother. As my grandmother (and almost every teacher) always told me, "A lady always looks her best!" Grandma was the type who wouldn't be seen going to the mailbox without lipstick and mascara, so I'm sort of the same way about eye liner. I always keep a pair of heels and a nice jacket in my car, and my purse is equipped with my emergency makeup and hair thingy kit.


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
No, none at all.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Not really. I wash it, I brush it, and then I put a hat on it.
*
Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
I'm assuming I don't, since I have no idea what that means. I keep my fingernails as short and undecorated as possible, for both practical and aesthetic reasons.
*
How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I never grow out of anything or wear anything out, so my wardrobe is pretty expansive. I have no idea how stylish it is, since I don't know what the current styles are.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Some importance. I will not wear things I consider ugly, but I also refuse to wear things that look pleasing if they are uncomfortable or impractical.


----------



## Vox Impopuli (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup? *I don't wear any.*

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning? *No. I brush it when the mother screams about her daughter looking like a homeless man.*

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails? *..no.*

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe? *Anything that looks like it was bought in the past 6 years will be a (untouched) gift.*

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?* None. Unless I'm going to meet someone I care to give off a good first impression to.*


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
*It depends how much time I have in the morning and how tired I am. My skin's really red when I don't have some form of concealer or foundation on (note to self: buy paler foundation) and I usually put a little bit of eyeshadow and mascara on. If I have enough energy, time and confidence that I won't mess it up, I'll put on eyeliner.
* 
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
*Hardly any! I only brush it if it's being stupid and sticking up in weird places, but other than that, all I do is tie it up and shuffle it around. It's usually fine if I've blow-dried it after washing.*

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
*I don't think I've ever worn fake nails.*

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
*I mostly wear jeans and t-shirts/vest tops with bigger shirts over them. For the most part, my style is super-casual. I try to buy clothes that are comfortable and flattering without paying too much attention to what's in fashion. I recently bought a Hawaiian shirt. That says a lot.
Despite this, I do like more formal stuff. I have a few nice dresses in a kind of 50s style (they suit my body shape and are JUST SO PRETTY ) that I can either wear to fancy occasions or wear casually.
* 
How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
*It's become more important to me in the last year or so (hormones, nagging from mum, realisation that I'm overweight and my clothes made me look worse...) but I don't stress out about it too much. I understand more now that the way you present yourself to people is important because, like it or not, people are going to judge you by it. I've also learned that it feels good to look good. *


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?

Yes. Ok, what's a lot? Do you mean--- So thick that you can see the foundation is caked on? Or do you mean a lot of make-up but not caked-on ? For me, it's the latter. 

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

No, I have a conservative bob. Which I'm trying to grow and probably do one of those asian perms so I don't have to waste time curling it in the morning. 

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?

Hell no. It damages your cuticles, and how can anyone do anything with these nails? I had it once and I had 2 typos for every sentence. I can't be bothered with something that gets in the way like that. I keep my nails maintained though. 

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

I have my bum-clothes for inside and my everyday clothes and doll-up clothes. 

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? 

I don't think it's important, but I think it's necessary. I'd hate to be judged on the first meeting with our company partner because I was wearing a loud t-shirt suggesting my professionalism. ;P First impressions do count.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Thought I'd got a little metro and pop in.

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Eeeeeeno. Or any at all.


Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
I use conditioner. That counts, right?

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
All the time

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Mostly minimalist and funtional, but I own one all white suit, one all black suit, one all grey suit. one all red suit and one all green suit.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? 
Not a lot. I have callouses everywhere, and my skin leaves a lot to be desired. My hair grows out in the back mroe than the front, so I have an unintentional mullet, and I haven't shaved in a few days, so I have a little molestache going on.


----------



## Askeladden (Mar 13, 2011)

Do wear a lot of makeup?

Depends on how what mood I'm in and how much time I have in the morning. Sometimes my face is fully made up and other times I don't wear any.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

Again, it depends. I used to style it, but the past week I've gotten lazy. I plan to get it all chopped of on this Friday.

Do you where acrylic or gel tip nails. 

Nope. Too expensive and high maintenance for me. Plus I take guitar class in school.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

I have way more clothing than I need due to the fact that I change my mind about the style of clothing I like at least once a week. Sometimes when I have time I'll put together a nice outfit, but Even with the vast number of things to choose from in my closet, I pretty much circulate about 7 gray shirts paired with skinny jeans.

How much importance do you put on your appearance as a whole. 

I like to look good. I feel like I'm wasting my potential when I don't. 
but.. sleeping in>spending time on appearance


----------



## plausible (Jan 20, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Nope, none whatsoever. 

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Definitely not, as long as it's clean and knot free it's all good.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Ha! Never.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I've got a few unique clothing articles. The most important thing for me when I buy new cloths is if I'm comfortable when I wear it.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Just look good enough to not stand out. Fit in, don't get noticed for wearing anything extravagant.


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup? No, I don't find it necessary.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning? Nope. My hair is short.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails? No, I love to keep my nails long and natural though.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe? I do have my favourite brands but I love simple outifts.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? Hmm.. 50%


----------



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

==Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Not anymore, I used to wear light makeup, some concealer, mineral powder, eyeliner sort of thing, no full-out "sculpting"...

==Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Basically, these days I wash my hair with tar shampoo and pull it back into a band after I step out of the shower. Women don't fix themselves up that much where I live currently, unless they are on the prowl...plus with my age and happy single status I don't give a hoot anymore, I am just enjoying being myself without feeling an obligation to tart up - I take no joy in it.

==Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
IMHO that's the height of insane, for anyone to f*** with those things. Waste of time! The only thing I do with my nails is bite them when they get too long. 8-D

==How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
I have a range of sizes between 8-12 because my weight has gone up and down just a bit in the last year or two, but "low-fuss" is the baseline. I have a pile of ironing to do, and am thinking about just giving the ironing away to Goodwill instead of bother with it. 8-D

==How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
Not too much, I keep my weight down and skin clear and hair shampooed and teeth scrubbed and deodorant and all that basic stuff, but one of the genuine joys of being unpartnered by choice is not having to worry about that meat market type nonsense. I think when I did it in the past, it was always just pressure by society and guys I was with to look pretty, not any real inherent desire on my part to bother with it. If I attend some sort of event that requires more polish these days, I'll tart up, but I don't enjoy doing it, it's a stress event to pick something to wear and have some beautician yanking on my hair etc.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
*I own no make up*

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
*no, I brush it. If it's dirty, I shower. I don't blow it dry unless its cold outside, and even then I only blow dry my scalp. Takes too long*

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
*Absolutely not. That sounds awful.*

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
*Almost all of it belonged to someone else before me. The other day my friend told me he liked my outfit, that it looked like I live on the beach....*

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
*Eh. I used to be pretty vain. I still kind of am sometimes, but I don't go out of my way to be attractive. *


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?

Most days none (except some stuff to stop my face looking shiny... it's very shiny), when I'm 'dressing up' or bored I put on some stuff to cover the bags under my eyes, and for very special occasions some waterproof mascara.


Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

Virtually none, I just put some clips in it and off I go. I only wash it every other day as I have lots of hair and a dry scalp, and blow dry it because I live in the north of England and it's a pretty cold place to be walking around with wet hair. Again when I'm bored or dressing up I may straighten it - never in the morning though, I'd rather sleep.


Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?

Never, though I do paint my nails sometimes. It annoys me how quickly they get chipped though, so I usually end up peeling it all off pretty soon.


How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

I have about the same amount of clothes as my husband, we share a small wardrobe. I tend to choose clothes that can be easily mixed and matched so I can just throw on a random T-shirt and pair of jeans and walk out the house. Nothing that needs ironing, I hate ironing.


How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?

I don't like to look like a hobo, but I could never spend more than an hour getting ready, even for special occasions.


----------



## feigned angst (Mar 26, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Only on formal occasions.. but I also practice on my face too (for example I try to mimic the Marquardt mask[1] and use other theories for the application of aesthetic attractiveness). 

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
LOL, not even enough. 

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Ew. 

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Not too expensive, and I do consider having good style generally, but I'm not into labels and current trends.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Depends, usually I attempt to 'uglify' myself since I hate creepy perverted freaks checking me out. Basically I don't try at all, only when I feel I have to.


----------



## kiera (Jul 29, 2010)

Infrared said:


> Do you wear a lot of makeup?


I wear a little mascara to work. But otherwise, no.

Edit: I meant to say, but otherwise I don't wear any at all.



Infrared said:


> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?


Maybe 5 minutes. Just long enough to get it combed.



Infrared said:


> Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?


I don't. I don't even own nail-polish.



Infrared said:


> How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?


My wardrobe is mainly t-shirts, jeans, and cargo pants. Not very stylish I guess.



Infrared said:


> How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


Not a lot.


----------



## Chaotic_Stupid (Jun 15, 2011)

My mother was and still is extremely high-maintenance. She'd tried to teach me how to do this stuff, but she has no patience. When she didn't see IMMEDIATE results she'd rage. If I tried to this stuff by myself, she'd rage about how terrible I look and then redo it. If I asked her to do it for me, she'd rage about how pathetic I was that I couldn't do it myself at my age. No matter what, I'd always lose in the mornings growing up.

So...

I don't wear makeup. If I do wear makeup, it takes forever since I don't really know what I'm doing. Then it ends up smudging really bad and coming off early in the day. I never learned how to properly apply it. 
I don't own much. The makeup I own is probably mostly expired.

No, I don't spend a lot of time on my hair. I never learned how to properly do my hair. I can't even make a ponytail look decent. I wear headbands occasionally.

I never do my nails. I don't bite them, but I keep them short so they don't get in the way of things.

ROFL my wardrobe...I guess it could be considered stylish and expansive. That's only because my mom is a shopaholic and dumps everything she no longer wants on me. I have a lot of clothes that I very rarely wear. I don't like to shop for clothes. 

I don't put much importance on physical appearance, but I wish mine was better. Unfortunately, first impressions do matter. People do judge a book by it's cover, especially for females. I would love to learn how to makeup and style my hair. I'm not close to anyone who is good at that stuff. I'm also horrified that I'd turn into someone's barbie doll.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I typically wear no makeup at all, but I am pretty young, just about to turn eighteen. And I'm really not for spending so much time with my hair in the morning. I can't be fucked. I use some product as I do care about my appearance, but it takes just a couple of minutes to use. And no, I don't use special things like acrylic or gel tip nails, they don't sound appealing anyway. I don't care about fashion either. It's not expensive, my wardrobe, and it's not stylish. I do like certain clothes, though. 
I place some importance on my appearance, admittedly, but it's not enough to put a lot of effort into it or to spend a whole lot of money.


----------



## Chloerson (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you wear makeup? 
I wear a bit of foundation and blush (because I'm really quite pale and you can see my blemishes very easily). Oh, and eyeliner. Always. But not very much makeup. I hate to feel my face cakey, so I wipe off a lot of the excess.

Do you usually spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

I do. I usually spend ten to twenty minutes on it. My hair is extremely frizzy and not wavy enough to curl, but just wavy enough to be unruly. I don't think it's very pretty. Sometimes it curls enough and looks great, but that's very rare. So I blow dry it and straighten it and either leave it down or put it up. It's not very long, just past my collar bone.

Do you wear acrylic or gel-tipped nails?

Absolutely not. I keep them short and only paint them every few weeks.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

It's very expansive. I have short shorts, and then I have some fancy dresses, and everything in between. I don't pay attention to trends, and I never pay more than twenty bucks for ANYTHING. I don't have a very large wardrobe.

How much importance do you put on physical appearance as a whole?

I like to think I look good and when I think I look good, I feel good, and I'm confident, and I take on the world like, "BRING IT, I'M READY FOR YA!!!!!!!!" So yes, I do put quite a bit of importance on my physical appearance, but like everything else, I do it for myself, not for how people will feel or think about me. I am very low-maintenance, though. If something takes too much work and time, I won't do it.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
I don't wear makeup at all. I never needed it. I'm perfect as I am. And that's probably due to my inflated ego.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Never. My hair needs no tending. The only time I touch my hair is when I bathe and brush it.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
I am lucky to be blessed with such wonderful genes and health. My nails grow quickly and look perfect. That being said, I have no use for fake things. 

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Well, I have to say that it is mostly a sea of black and grey. Bright colors put me off. In other words, for you common females it is boring and dull. And I like it that way 

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Only when I look in a mirror. I'm simply mesmerized by myself. Appearances only truly matter when going for an interview or for when making a good impression. That's when I don my best peacock suit and strut around.

Sarcasm


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
I wear minimal makeup. This includes eyeliner, eyeshadow, and mascara. It usually takes me 1-5 minutes to do my makeup. 

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Depends on how much time I have. Most of the time I straighten my hair and wear it down. If I'm running short on time I keep it wavy, or I throw it in a ponytail. 

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Hell no! I enjoy getting my _natural_ nails done

*How expensive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I have a little of everything. I went through a bit of a "punk" phase. My wardrobe consists of band shirts, tank tops, summer dresses, formal dresses, jeans, business attire and sweatshirts

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*

People are lying when they say appearance doesn't matter. First impressions are important. You never know who you will meet, and where life will take you.

I don't spend hours in front of the mirror. I like to think I am naturally beautiful. I would never leave my apartment looking like I just got out of bed, but I feel presentable in gym shorts and a sweatshirt.


----------



## Joe (Dec 14, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Nope. If I do wear makeup, I try to keep it very minimal. 
In my mind, make up is better when people don't even know you're wearing it.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
About as much time as it takes to grab an elastic and put my hair up or brush out a few knots.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
I've done it once for prom. I can't grow out my natural nails for fear of mauling my violin so I put on fake ones for a night. I can't even begin to tell you how obnoxious they were. 
On the other hand, I do like to paint my nails. I've about 40 different colors sitting around. 
Granted, I usually only finish one hand before I get bored.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I have a bit of everything: dresses to cargo pants, though it's 80% tshirts and jeans (ahem: Woot® : One Day, One Deal). 

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
I try not to clash. That's about the extent of my concern.


----------



## Glaukopis (May 27, 2011)

Infrared said:


> Do you wear a lot of makeup?


No. Moisturizer, sunblock, basic concealer, foundation and loose powder. More often than not, just moisturizer and sunblock. I'm kind of a basic kind of girl and tend to run in the lines of monstrous when I try anything more than that. Night make-up never goes well with me. Really. I tried. 



Infrared said:


> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?


No. I wear my hair short because it is slightly wavy and traps heat in the tropical climate that I live in. Most of the time, just wax or styling cream just applied quickly before I leave for work. I make it a point to tell my hairdressers to give me something that is no fuss in the morning. 



Infrared said:


> Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?


Neither. My fingernails are natural and I find it a pain to have long nails as they make it extremely hard for me to type or even play the piano on the rare occasions.



Infrared said:


> How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?


uhm... I tend to stick with the basics (t-shirts, shirts, blouse and jeans due to the climate) and then throw on some blazers to add the stylish touch. I would like to wear dresses but I am very picky when it come to dresses and more often than not, I simply cannot rationalize why I would pay so much for just 1 piece as compared to mix and match. I don't accessorize that much so that might be another thing as well. I'm pretty used to traveling a lot, so my wardrobe tends to be lean and have to be mobile enough to suit different occasions. 



Infrared said:


> How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


I do my best to maintain and that is quite enough.


----------



## Djanga (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Sometimes, if I'm feeling particularly patient that day. I like to wear a little mascara most days, though.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
I blow dry it and straighten it, but only because it would be sticking straight out in every direction if I didn't :laughing: I refuse to wear product of any kind, though. Yuck.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
No, very impractical.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
I'm actually interested in fashion, but more from an artistic stand point. I like to make my own clothes and I enjoy putting together interesting outfits. I don't follow trends at all though, so I get laughed at regardless :dry: 

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
I know it's stupid, I know it doesn't matter, but... I'm actually rather vain. I feel better and more confident when I'm dressed up.
I certainly try not judge others by appearance, though. Vanity is just a personal flaw of mine. I guess I'm insecure about my appearance?


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Nope, keep my skin in very good condition, so blusher and mascara - no lipstick - stupid stuff have to keep renewing it and it looks OTT
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
No, make sure I get a good cut, then like the style to be scrunched - so sort of neat but messy at the same time

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
Absolutely never ever wear acrylics - madness designed to destroy nails and look the pits. Gels are excellent:Calgel or BioSculpt. - look sophisticated, save time, last for weeks - and lets the nail breath
How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Not a fashion follower on principle .. like stylish, well cut, simple with a slight quirkiness - wouldn`t dream of wearing designer junk. I say that you should wear the dress not the dress you!

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? 
Quite a lot ... but healthy, enhance looks not plaster junk on them, simple well made clothes, in short stuff that expresses me not stuff that makes me incidental to it


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
No. I've just recently started wearing makeup to job interviews, and occasionally will wear mascara and lip gloss when going out somewhere.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
I wash it in the shower and brush it a couple times.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
Never have before.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
How expansive and stylish is Target? I seem to be great at BSing things into outfits when I need to, so most of the time I look quite a lot nicer than the clothes I'm actually wearing ($10 scarf makes jeans look like slacks and $15 jacket makes t-shirts look like blouses).

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
I don't give a rat's ass.


----------



## Jazzlee (Aug 28, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Depends on the setting, but mostly, no. I'm so lazy most days I just put on eyeliner and lipstick, because it makes my eyes look naturally bigger and my lips naturally redder. And sometimes concealer due to stress-induced insomnia.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Absolutely none, lol. The best part about being Asian: how your hair looks flawless even when you haven't brushed it for days.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
No and _no_. Fake nails + klutz = might as well throw the money straight into the trash.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Er, normal size, I guess. I don't know about style. I think what's considered stylish is probably depending on what kind of crowd you're with. But I'm pretty normal, bordering on semi-fancy. When I'm with my NT friends, it's mostly casual/tomboy stuff. (I stick out as a sore thumb if I go to our gatherings in heels and skirts.)

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Not above average, I guess. I feel uncomfortable going out of the house looking unrepresentable, but during exam periods, I really couldn't give less of a damn. I like dressing up when I have time though, but it just feels weird going to meet my friends in a dress shirt and pumps when you're eighteen years old. (Guess who can't wait until she's a businesswoman?)


----------



## Cherie (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?

Nope, just eyeliner and for special occasions, eye shadow and a bit of lipgloss. I care more about keeping my skin clear and healthy so painting on foundation is counterproductive. 

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

I splash water onto the roots of my hair and stroke through with my fingers. I don't own a brush, and takes about 15 seconds. 

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?

I did once. They were pretty useful for itching myself but overall inhibiting.. never again. 

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

Thrift shops, bro. As for style, I found some pretty neat things for really cheap... your junk, my treasure. It's not about where you buy it or how much, but how you coordinate the outfit together. 

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?

Meh, once I don't look appalling I call it good.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

Still in the middle of figuring out my type but and, for now, INxP. This looks fun.

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*

Have no idea how eye liner works, or eye shadow, or that funny-looking mascara brush thing. I only wear enough foundation to cover my bags.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*

1 minute, to be precise. Comb it and tie it up in a ponytail. Whatever.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*

I don't even know what they are... That reminds me, my friend suggested I start painting my nails to keep from biting them.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*

No one would EVER call me stylish or even consider the word fashion when thinking about me. No expansive at all. My mum is more stylish than I'll ever be.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*

If there's someone I like, I try to look more...pleasant and presentable. But if I'm just out to get some groceries, I'll throw on a t-shirt, too-big pants, sandals and be on my way.
Oh, I recently coverted to contact lens which I wear outside home. That's as flashy as I can get.


----------



## Mokona (Feb 8, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*

Not anymore. I wear mascara and some foundation, but I don't put it on the whole face, just on the shiny bits (nose etc.). I don't think it's much. I also use eyeliner lately, not sure why, it just happened one day and continues.

I used to wear eyeshadows and practically collect them, though. I had many shades of violet, blue and white, also two different blacks. Not counting the 98 shade-set I got for Christmas 2,5 years ago :laughing: I look prettier with eyeshadows, so I used to put them on every day. Now I'm just too lazy, but then again, I just don't care that much anymore.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*

No. I talked about it with my hairdresser and we discussed the most simple-maintenance style. My hair is kind of wavy, so I use a shampoo for this type of hair, a conditioner and that's all. I never use hairdryer, mainly because I'm not used to it and because I want my hair to be healthy. So it just dries off itself and that's all. I'm not doing anything until the next washing. I don't even brush it, because it kind of destroys the waves - my hair really looks better unbrushed :happy: It's not messy, so I can afford not brushing it. I just get up in the morning and then put something into the hair (a pin or sth) so that it doesn't fall into my face during the day.

Unfortunately, it means that I have a really limited choice of haircuts, but I really don't see myself drying, straightening or putting curlpapers in them every day.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*

God no :shocked: I would be constantly paranoic that it'll catch on sth and tear off and take my own nail along... No, really. I'm serious. Also, doesn't it hurt when you get them off? I heard so.

I like to look pretty, but I would never do anything that would hurt me. Thus I don't wear earrings (I never let anyone make the holes) and I don't pluck my eyebrows. It hurts, people! 

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*

I guess a bit stylish, especially lately. I'm in Japan and I adore Japanese fashion. I could buy everything I see. When I was in Poland I didn't buy that many clothes. Now I could buy myself a piece of clothing every day if I could afford it :laughing:

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?

*Again, not that much anymore. I'm pro natural beauty and also I think that it really does not matter what a woman wears. What matters is how she carries herself. If she is confident then it automatically adds to her natural beauty.

@Muser: sorry, painting nails does not stop you from biting them. Actually I have no faintest idea what could possibly stop you from doing it... I tried everything and nothing has ever worked! *desperation!* :crying:


----------



## ironic (Jun 14, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*

I happen to not wear makeup at all, I've been all natural for about three months now. It's oddly satisfying.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*

I brush it, so on a good day I can get in and out of the bathroom in ten minutes flat. Most days I can put my hair in a loose bun and be perfectly happy.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*

Hell no, I don't even paint my nails. I work at a ski shop during the winter and my nails get absolutely trashed every day.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*

I guess I have a lot of clothing but most of it is comfortable, organic, functional.. unique? I'm out side a lot so most of my clothing is cotton.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*

I care about what I look like, truly I do, but I'd rather portray myself as laid back (not high maintenance) rather than someone who spends two hours getting ready each morning. I try to look effortlessly good. Now doesn't that sound self-absorbed?


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

@Mokona My friend tried putting on stickers made especially for nails. Maybe you could give it a go?  As for me, I think my nails are stunted.


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Hardy ever do wear makeup. But was pleasantly surprised the impact mascara in your eyes can do on the street. From being whistled at once a day, it increases to once a block. However that's too much attention, so I try not to unless I will meet someone I like. (Take note I live in Argentina, whistling men are extremely common).
* Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
Yes, I have natural curly hair. Which means either be careful of frizz all day, or simply straighten it.
* Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
No way. Why use fake nails when you can just let yours grow?
*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
No. I like ralph lauren style. But I don't buy brands. Comfortable, yet stylish. 
* How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Only enough to look normal.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Mokona said:


> sorry, painting nails does not stop you from biting them.


It worked for me. But I've been too lazy to paint them and now I'm back to square one.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

Infrared said:


> Do you wear a lot of makeup?
> 
> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
> 
> ...


Not a lot. Lipgloss constantly, and sometimes eye makeup.

HAHAHAHAHAHA no.

See above.

Not at all.

See above.


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
No. I can count on one hand the amount of times I've worn make-up.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
No. However, I have to put in a handful of conditioner and comb it in the shower before bed, so that it is okay the next day. But that's probably a small amount of work, relatively. I have naturally curly hair, so it's as if I was just wetting and brushing straight hair.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Um. I paint my nails black a lot?

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Small and not stylish at all. Nothing fits.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
I sweat over it a lot, but I never do anything about it.


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

I never wear makeup. I look awesome without it. If anything, I think makeup tarnishes my look and is bothersome to my lifestyle. Plus it's expensive, bleh. On certain nights when going out, I do put on eyeliner or mascara and lipstick just to change it up a bit. 

I probably spend about two seconds to finger through my bedhair in the morning. Otherwise I let it do it's thing, cause my hair can't be tamed. 

Clothes wise, I do try to look stylish and adhere to a certain personal aesthetic. There are some items in my wardrobe that are kinda pricey, but for the most part I shop thrifty. I'd rather spend money on clothes that are long-lasting than fashionably trendy. 

For the most part, yes I do care about how I look. Sometimes I wish I was more shallow so it'd motivate me to get back into shape. =p I'm just really lax with my appearance. Most days I don't really give a fuck, but now that I have a legit job I kinda actually have to dress up. Which is not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## VENUS 2020 (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Concealer and lipstick only.


Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
Less than 2 minutes each morning 


Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
Nope, never have.


How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Wide range of articles, from stylish, professional looking and tailored to simple casual and clean.


How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? 
Quite a bit. But I prefer to keep it simple, clean and either professional for work or sensual without being vulgar.


----------



## amucha (Jul 24, 2011)

_Do you wear a lot of makeup?_

I wear some. Foundation to make my skin look more even and matte. Moderate amount of eyeshadow (nothing really noticable, some nude/peachy colours) and eyeliner on the upper eyelid, just a line over the eyelashes. And then mascara  
_
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?_

Nope. I usually just let my hair dry and then once it's fully dry I brush it with one of those curly-hair-brushes. My hair very much fits the "beachy" look where it's slightly messy and wavy and effortless. My bigsister hates me for it, lol. (She has thick, coiled curls, which I think looks lovely, so we can both hate eachother)

_Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?_

No, I think that looks tacky.

_How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?_

Probably pretty expansive and stylish. I like to gather inspiration from current fashion trends (I often rather like fashion), but I definitely don't feel dictated by it.
_
How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?

_Some. I don't think I'm vain at all, but I do like to look nice. That's by my own standards. I probably look somewhat hoboesque to most people.


----------



## rythmol (Jul 31, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
no, i've never even worn makeup before.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
almost none, my shaggy hair doesn't require much care.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
that's just tacky.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
i guess it's in the normal price range. i wear flannel or gamer shirts, baggy boy shorts or old jeans; so it's pretty damn casual. 

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
on mine, not all too much. i enjoy projecting a sluggish attitude.


----------



## Phantasma (Jul 18, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Only in wedding & special events. Aside from that, I wear a natural look.
*
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
I don't need to thanks to time-saving hair products.
*
Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Never! For special occasions, I use nail polish or give myself a french manicure. For normal days, I buff them.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I don't follow a certain trend which leaves my wardrobe looking like it's shared between many people with different senses of style.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? *
A lot.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?

~i dont wear any unless its the occasional foundation/tinted moisturizer stuff


Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?

~not really, i brush it... thats it usually. my hair is pretty low maintenance


Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?

~no, but i remember meeting someone who was born with a nail problem and had to wear them, so i made a mental note to never judge people who wear them


How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?

~just normal i guess. i blend in a crowd easily


How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?

~medium. for first impressions and so i feel comfortable in a social setting


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
I guess it depends on what you call a lot. Hah. I do wear eye makeup. Eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara. And of course foundation. But I keep it the same every day which makes it simple for me. I do get a lot of compliments on my eyes because of it, so I must be doing it right.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
If I wash it, it takes about 10-15 minutes to dry and straighten it. But if I don't have to dry it, it only takes about 5 minutes.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
I hate nails. I don't even paint them. 

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Cheap and simple. I stick to jeans and t-shirts. And a hoodie for the winter. I get a lot of criticism for not dressing like a 'proper lady.'

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? *
Meh, I put more importance on my makeup and hair than my wardrobe. I don't really care much about my appearance, but I make an effort not to look like a total bum when I go out in public.


----------



## Coonsy (Dec 22, 2010)

> Do you wear a lot of makeup?


No, and when I do wear it (special occasions only) I try to keep it natural looking. Only thing I regularly use is chap stick and/or lip gloss.



> Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?


Does 1 minute count? And that's at a max unless it's a special occasion, in which case I may need 15-20 minutes to dry and then style.



> Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?


I don't even paint my nails other than maybe once a year, at which point I wonder WTF I'm doing and what possessed me to even do it.



> How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?


Tee shirts and skinny jeans count? I own a few pairs of heels, but almost never wear them.



> How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?


From a fashion standpoint, almost none. From a fitness/health aspect, pretty high.


----------



## geppetto (May 9, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?
*No, I don't wear any. 

* Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?* Nope, usually just put it in a bun, unless I feel obligated to do something with it.

* Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?* No.

* How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?* I honestly haven't bought any new clothes(besides two shorts in June) since a year ago. I usually just buy my clothes from American Eagle when I do, certainly wouldn't call that "stylish". 

* How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
*I'm not worried about how other people in public view me. Overall, I'm not bothered, but sometimes I'll look in the mirror, see a few blackheads and instantly crave to have them removed. 

I should put some kind of effort into my physical appearance.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
*no. I hate make up.*
Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
*Depends, my hair is very thick*
Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
*I don't do nail accessories, just keep them even and keep them clean *
How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
*Not very. At all.*
How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
*Lots. I'm not glamorous and girly at all, but I do believe in hygiene and keeping clean.*


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup? When i do wear it, not tons.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning? 
nope! once it's dry it's good to go. i but i spend alot of time on it after washing. (curly hair can be a science to get right)

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails? fck no. they'd get in the way of all my hobbies. tho i have nice hands i think, so i wudn't mind seeing how it looked.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe? i have tons of clothing, most of which i don't wear. And most of which were hand-me-downs. I have a careless, yet quirky, yet somewhat stylish style. 

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? i do myself up when i need to remind myself i can look better than my everyday roll-outta-bed look.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?

-No. I apply lipstick in the morning though because I look too pale. I'm not used to putting anything on my lips so I kinda tend to lick it and it disappears.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
-No. I just brush it, and maybe even tie it in a pony tail or bun (depends if I'm going to school, school policy says that we have to tie our hair up in a bun), then that's it.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
-No. 

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
-A lot of people have told me that I have quite a variety of clothes, (since my mom buys me alot, but I rarely wear them) and I only use the same plain ones over and over.
I usually use the ones that are most comfortable. I'll never sacrifice comfort for style.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
- I don't really need much effort to look good.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
Absoloutely none, unless there's a wedding where it have to.

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
I wash and brush it, it's heavy enough to keep itself straight without me having to faff with straighteners.

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
Oh dear Nelly, how can you ask such a foolish question?

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
Reasonably up to date, but not expansive. I tend to but good quality clothes that can be worn for years and look ok.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? 
Very little. I keep my self healthy and that shows in my appearance, but i dont do it for the sake of appearances


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Mokona said:


> @_Muser_ : sorry, painting nails does not stop you from biting them. Actually I have no faintest idea what could possibly stop you from doing it... I tried everything and nothing has ever worked! *desperation!* :crying:


You can get this really disgusting tasting nail varnish that is supposed to dissuade you from chewing your nails, but it doesnt work for my friend so it probably won't help
Amazon.com: Mavala Stop - Helps Cure Nail Biting and Thumb Sucking, 0.3-Fluid Ounce: Beauty


----------



## Homraigar (Jul 29, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Never... well, hardly ever. I have a stash in case one day my face breaks out in blotches and there's an interview/presentation coming up.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
My hair tends to get annoying if left to its own devices, so the usual would be at least a wash (with much expensive conditioner) then a blow dry. I find if I then wear a hat for the first hour of the day it'll settle down slightly.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
No, but nail polish is fun. I go through phases of doing a different bright colour a week and then not being bothered for a long while.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Currently limited by a very small budget. As far as that permits, I tend to ignore fashion trends and go for quirky-but-not-too-audacious styles. Hoping to expand into gothic lolita territory in the future. 

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
I try at least to keep my hair under control (if it's not, I get rather self-conscious) and pick clothes that are relatively coordinated. My reasoning is, even if it's totally true that inner character is what's truly important, appearance has a heavy weight on first impressions, so it's silly to jeopardise every first meeting out of laziness.


----------



## FuzzyLittleManPeach (Aug 29, 2011)

I wear the basic stuff, some days I'll even do eyeliner. I dye my hair but not much else. I hate the feeling of long nails. 

I don't buy new clothes very often, not since high school. 

I'm a fan of good presentation but I don't crazy.. just doesn't make sense to.


----------



## nim (Mar 20, 2010)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
I almost never wear makeup. The only times that I have worn it have been times when (a) I was required to present myself in a certain way (i.e. socially respectable, for an interview/performance, etc.) or (b) my sister, the makeup-loving ISFP, felt inspired to paint a picture with blush and eyeshadow... on my face.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
I sometimes brush it. I usually shower (I've gone no-shampoo for years) at night.

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
I bite my nails. There's really not often enough nail left on which the tip can stick. I don't paint (my nails, that is).

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
I'm not sure to what I can compare my wardrobe in this instance. I have a few pants/skirts, a couple of dresses, a handful of tops/jackets... As for stylish, I would say, perhaps, moderately stylish.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Not much at all. I never have. I embarrass my family frequently. Mother: 'I'm not taking you out until you brush your hair.' Father: 'Your outfit doesn't match.' Sister: 'Your shirt's inside out.' Well, I have other things to think about! So shoot me.


----------



## Kressida (Sep 6, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*
Mascara, powder & lip balm. Sometimes I go wild and use a _lip gloss._ With color.

For special occasions I'll break out the eyeliner, eyeshadow and lipstick... maybe. 


*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*
I would _love_ to be able to wash, dry, brush my hair and be done. My hair is wavy/frizzy and if I don't attempt to tame it, it will explode. No one wants to see that.


*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*
Never. Considered getting my nails done for my wedding day but thought it would be a PITA to deal with.


*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*
Expansive? Stylish??

LOL. Next!


*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*
Jeans & a fitted t-shirt (or sweater) is pretty much my staple each day, every day. Enough to get by at work. If I could wear pajamas all day long, I would. No question. I care enough about my appearance that I want to be taken seriously when I absolutely have to deal with people, but otherwise it's not something I think about.


----------



## Einsteinette (Jan 19, 2011)

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?* No just the basics mainly to hide skin imperfections and dark eye circles 

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?* No

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?* never!

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?* Not expensive , I don't understand the concept behind buying expensive designers close I'm more concerned about the quality and fabric of the item, as for my style nothing flashy or too colorful I prefer casual and comfy clothes ...

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?* I'm not obsessed about it but I pay attention to my weight.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

i'm a SP bt this seems like a fun post! :laughing:

*Do you wear a lot of makeup?*

No. Bordering on never. Very rarely.

*Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?*

My hair is grateful if it meets the hairbrush everyday. 

*Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?*

No.

*How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?*

It's pretty basic and casual with one or two good things and great things.

*How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?*

Somewhat. I believe in looking presentable when i am going out. But that is all. Sometimes i dress up hideously to see if people are interested in me despite that.


----------



## Sonya Awesum (Sep 11, 2011)

Do I wear a lot of makeup? Depends on how I wake up in the morning. If i'm feeling like a celebrity, yeah, if I feel like relaxing, naw.

Do I spend a lot of time on my hair in the morning? Synthetic dreads, baby. no more brushing for me! (I'm a predator from AvP >:O come at me brah!)

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails? Used to, got bored.

How expensive and stylish is your wardrobe? I like to have a bit of everything, bad-ass clothing, chill clothing, Whatever I'm feeling. Some is cheap, some is expensive. But if you have money at the time, why not get something that looks pree cool?

how much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole? Enough to match what I think reflects what I deem my inner self as. If I had bad-ass leather suits like off some crazy matrix sci-fi movie, that would be pretty cool, so I'll save that for my world domination and continue to work towards being an alpha human and work out and stuff to get buff, you know? If there is some crazy zombie apocalypse or a nuclear war breaks out, I need good fitness. Plus it's nice to be healthy and a healthy body leads to a healthy mind, which I need for my career in SCIENCE! AHAHAHAHA Yeah.


----------



## chii (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you wear a lot of makeup?
- No,I don't. 

Do you spend a lot of time on your hair in the morning?
- No,I don't. I just set them in form by little brushing . 

Do you wear acrylic or gel tip nails?
-No,I don't.

How expansive and stylish is your wardrobe?
-They aren't expensive much. I prefer polo-shirt and dark trousers.

How much importance do you put on your physical appearance on the whole?
- I don't take it much. I emphasize on propriety.


----------

